# walk-trot western equitation class



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am entering a walk trot western equitation class in about a month and I was wondering if anyone had any tips? I have never done any equitation class before.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You'll be judged on your ability to ride your horse.

If you have a pattern, make sure you ride it correctly. Watch some videos of AQHA and APHA horsemanship to get the idea of how you should be sitting and what you can expect.


----------



## alexislauzon (Mar 7, 2012)

Depending on if it's an open show, or a specific breed show, your jog may be different, and the way the horses head should be may be different as well. 

I rode a walk jog class last month with a QH, but it was in a open show. In AQHA shows the jog needs to be slow moving, effortless, and with the horses head and neck toward the ground. 

In my open show, the judge is looking for a faster jog (but not a trot), with the horses neck flat, straight, and head on it's vertical. Make sure the horse is coming from behind, and not pulling forward with the front.

In equitation, it is to be ridden with one hand. Yet, you need to hold your other hand up with the one holding the reins, as if you are riding two handed.

Good luck! Hope this made sense?


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks! It is just an open/fun show and it is all seats walk/trot equitation, so I will be in the class with English,western,and hunt seat. 

I'm glad to know that they aren't looking for a AQHA jog because my QH cross just will not go that slow!

I will remember that about my hand when I go out and ride today!


----------



## alexislauzon (Mar 7, 2012)

AgilityGal1995 said:


> Thanks! It is just an open/fun show and it is all seats walk/trot equitation, so I will be in the class with English,western,and hunt seat.
> 
> I'm glad to know that they aren't looking for a AQHA jog because my QH cross just will not go that slow!
> 
> I will remember that about my hand when I go out and ride today!




have fun! and good luck!


----------

